# Bobby hill came through!



## TeguBlake (Oct 16, 2012)

So I got my varnyard exstream giant today and couldn't be happier, my little guy loves the new friend. So don't give up, he is just a busy man! Thank you all for the support.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 16, 2012)

Shouldn't be housing them together.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 16, 2012)

Seriously. That's an immense size difference. I suggest immediate removal of the smaller tegu.


----------



## tommyboy (Oct 16, 2012)

I couldnt agree more. They may look all cute and cuddly together right now, but the bigger one could eventually be having a $350 dinner!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 16, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> Seriously. That's an immense size difference. I suggest immediate removal of the smaller tegu.



Agreed. Your tegus do not "love" each other, and you'll never know for sure. The fact that the larger of the two is pretty much resting on top of the smaller one is not a sign of affection with two animals that were just introduced to one another, it's a display of dominance.

And on another note.. How about quarantine?


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 16, 2012)

I also fail to see how he is a "busy man". As far as I can tell, breeding and selling tegus is his job so he shouldn't have issues with that.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 16, 2012)

What do you call this?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like the larger taking up the basking rock and the smaller just trying to get some heat. Get it in your mind that housing them together could pose risks at any given time, there is a rather significant size difference, and on top of that, no quarantining had been done.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm going to re house her dude , just seeing there reaction thanks for carding guys, just thought it was cute. No hard feelings.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 16, 2012)

TeguBlake said:


> I'm going to re house her dude , just seeing there reaction thanks for carding guys, just thought it was cute. No hard feelings.



Understood. Which are you rehousing? The smaller?


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes , I'll rehouse her until they reach around the same size ill have a bigger encloser


----------



## Melissa (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats, We got our extreme guy today also, he is soooo little lol.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 16, 2012)

I know he's little bitty!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope he calls me too with good news...I'm even willing to take a female if that's an issue (i had requested a male) because I got a male locally...( niles, which I have photos in 'niles pics ' thread) 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 16, 2012)

She is a very pretty girl to! And I wish you the best.


----------



## Skeetzy (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't believe the busy man either. The new guys are way too young to be held back for all this time. He didn't have any and got another clutch it looks like. I'm glad you got yours though!


----------



## KABIKANO (Oct 16, 2012)

Kongratulations on your new edition! He looks great!


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 16, 2012)

KABIKANO said:


> Kongratulations on your new edition! He looks great!



Thank you so much man!


----------



## tommylee22 (Oct 16, 2012)

Bobby is the man, I don't care what they say! BIGGIN is amazing and I owe it to Bobby!


----------



## Teguman0301 (Oct 16, 2012)

tommylee22 said:


> Bobby is the man, I don't care what they say! BIGGIN is amazing and I owe it to Bobby!


He does not hatch clutches this late in the year..


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Oct 16, 2012)

How do you know its an extreme and not a b/w?


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 16, 2012)

Bobby is the man? Wow. Some people never fail to amaze me. And he clearly does cause that isn't a 3 month old tegu.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 16, 2012)

I think they're imports. Woop woop.


----------



## james.w (Oct 16, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> I think they're imports. Woop woop.



I agree.


----------



## Teguman0301 (Oct 17, 2012)

I hate to say this, but they are not Tegus from Bobby's stock..But I guess there will always people who still want to believe..I guarantee that all Tegus puchased from me are my stock and I have the best Chacoans that you can get. I have shipped out over 500 Tegus this year and I also guarantee that you will get your Tegu within days after ordering.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Oct 17, 2012)

do you still have any?



Teguman0301 said:


> I hate to say this, but they are not Tegus from Bobby's stock..But I guess there will always people who still want to believe..I guarantee that all Tegus puchased from me are my stock and I have the best Chacoans that you can get. I have shipped out over 500 Tegus this year and I also guarantee that you will get your Tegu within days after ordering.



Do you still have any?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Wherever he's getting them I am out $ if he doesn't ship me something... ugh

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Melissa (Oct 17, 2012)

I have also wondered about the extreme we got yesterday. So little it is VERY young not even sure if I would say 3 weeks. So now I wonder if it is even an extreme and I agree it is probably not a varnyard animal if he had late clutches he was waiting on he would have said guys I have some not hatched yet, and we would have waited, but at this point maybe something is better than nothing? Ugh idk lol.


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 17, 2012)

As a fellow breeder, I think it is best to have your own thread for selling your stock rather than advertise on other threads.


----------



## the_cw (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm glad to hear people are getting their guys! 

My only concern, and maybe people can answer it, is how does he have another clutch? I mean, are these the Tegu's that hatched in July? Seems unlikely.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 17, 2012)

Teguman0301 said:


> I hate to say this, but they are not Tegus from Bobby's stock..But I guess there will always people who still want to believe..I guarantee that all Tegus puchased from me are my stock and I have the best Chacoans that you can get. I have shipped out over 500 Tegus this year and I also guarantee that you will get your Tegu within days after ordering.



Let me guess you want some deposits? Did Bobby buy those tegus from you? If not, how exactly can you guarantee he didn't have a late clutch or have a female double clutch? It's called a for sale ad. I personally am way less likely to buy from you in the future as this is a clear and blatant attempt to take over the market Bobby had. I'm not impressed if this is how you do business.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 17, 2012)

Well then he gave me the most beautiful import there is lol, my little guy if full of white and is beautiful and healthy.. Thanks for the support


----------



## KABIKANO (Oct 17, 2012)

TeguBlake said:


> Well then he gave me the most beautiful import there is lol, my little guy if full of white and is beautiful and healthy.. Thanks for the support



And there u have it! Kongrats again on a great little buddy!


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 17, 2012)

For the record, I still think Bobby's a terrible businessman. However, I think that the business tactics of one "Teguman0301" are questionable. Launching personal attacks at your competition is never good. I don't see other breeders trashing him to try and pick up customers. It's sad what the reptile industry is becoming. I will always choose the breeders who let their animals and customer service show the quality of their business than those who run around talking about how their stock is the best and they're better than others. I'd like some proof to back up these claims. I really don't think there is a "best" or "worst" type of Chacoan. I hope that you will read this and reconsider your business strategies Teguman0301.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 17, 2012)

KABIKANO said:


> TeguBlake said:
> 
> 
> > Well then he gave me the most beautiful import there is lol, my little guy if full of white and is beautiful and healthy.. Thanks for the support
> ...



Thanks your a great guy! Love the videos keep up the good work!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 17, 2012)

TeguBlake, mind posting some better shots of your new gu? I'd like to see some close-ups.


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 17, 2012)

If you think it could be an import I would definitely split them up. It was a poor idea to house them together without quarantine in the first place. You never know what the new tegu could be carrying, possible parasites, and now you have put your other tegu at risk. Congrats on finally getting your tegu though. It is possible they will not get along as adults, are you prepared to house them separately then? Guru doesn't like anything. I tried to have him out with other tegus before and all he wanted to do was bite and mount.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 17, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> TeguBlake, mind posting some better shots of your new gu? I'd like to see some close-ups.



I will as soon as she comes out of her hide.


----------



## tommylee22 (Oct 18, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> Bobby is the man? Wow. Some people never fail to amaze me. And he clearly does cause that isn't a 3 month old tegu.



I can promis you my tegu was born June 13th and is a 4 month old tegu, I got him really small (with bright green head please see my threads) and have watched and documented his growth. Bobby on the other hand was great thru my experiance, I got my tegu july 9th and he called a number of times. This was my experiance. My tegu when he arrived was about 12in and now 30in that growth was with me.


----------



## Chaddaniel (Oct 18, 2012)

I though he came through until I received a tegu that drags his back legs, can't move his legs at all, and I paid in January for this tegu because he said he would sell out fast, well I stopped hearing from him and I started getting mad leaving him bad messages and emails and he finally said Sunday he was shipping Monday after these long months of waiting, and maybe he was getting me back for leaving mean messages but I was so mad that he was ignoring all of us, so Tuesday I received a crippled tegu, what's funny is I told him I was sorry that I got an attitude, becaus he said he was in the hospital from a stroke and I asked him to not be mad and send me a retarded tegu,,, and he did, he is a cruel dude, I've learned a lesson


----------



## KABIKANO (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm sorry you got a handicapped tegu. I hope it bounces back in your care.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 18, 2012)

Omg do you need help?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 18, 2012)

This is horrible...I know someone on here got a tegu from bobby with a 'hunchback '...but I think he 'gave ' it to him not sold it to him.so what I wonder is maybe a fair amount of the hatchlings were not 'sellable '?and the one dragging his legs maybe was just sent out in an attempt to pacify the angry emails...?who knows.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chaddaniel (Oct 18, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=we1yKWawfro hey here is the link to the sad tegu bobby sent me on Monday, and he will not eat on top of this but I can't just get rid if him, my wife and I are gonna try to bring him back to health


----------



## Melissa (Oct 18, 2012)

I am really sorry about your tegu Chad, that is not right at all. Mine is not wanting to eat either.


----------



## Chaddaniel (Oct 18, 2012)

I guess we all will learn a lesson from this, somebody says yours is supposed to be an extreme,, I ordered a normal... So really he could have sent us both normals.. I don't know it is all stressful but there is alot of people going through worse things right now.. But it does suck pretty bad cuz I put alot of money into his enclosure and everything, I already built a real nice 6x4x3 as well as the 40 gal breeder he is in now


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 18, 2012)

Chaddaniel said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=we1yKWawfro hey here is the link to the sad tegu bobby sent me on Monday, and he will not eat on top of this but I can't just get rid if him, my wife and I are gonna try to bring him back to health



Oh my I'm so so so sorry I want to help so bad


----------



## Chaddaniel (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the support


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 18, 2012)

If you need anything I'm here for you chad, if I new how to breed I would send everyone a free tegu! Just only if I could. I feel bad that we all jumped on the train on the wrong time:/


----------



## Melissa (Oct 18, 2012)

O Chad yours is a normal??? Wow it looks like the same age/size as our extreme, although I am not sure how similar they can look at this age.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 18, 2012)

Hmmm how can you tell at that age?


----------



## Melissa (Oct 18, 2012)

There is a post By Bobby on the under the Extreme forum under Important threads (like 3rd thread) that he shows the difference. And Really unless you really compare them next to ea other they look a good bit alike.... Sorry to say I just don't have the trust in Bobby now that I had when I paid for an extreme. This was for my husbands birthday (which was in July) so as long as he is happy I guess it doesn't matter but still I would like to know what we have for sure lol O and also this post *Chacoan White Giant name change.* under the extreme thread has pics of extreme babies.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 18, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> Teguman0301 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to say this, but they are not Tegus from Bobby's stock..But I guess there will always people who still want to believe..I guarantee that all Tegus puchased from me are my stock and I have the best Chacoans that you can get. I have shipped out over 500 Tegus this year and I also guarantee that you will get your Tegu within days after ordering.
> ...



_You have to consider where the source of that comment came from especially since it is Johnny from tegu terra and the history they have. Doesn't make it right but I'm not surprised. 
Also as I posted on the other thread,.. congrats to everyone who got their tegu. Give it time and a few sheds before you jump to conlusions and compare the two. They are young, they grow and change quickly._


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 18, 2012)

I know exactly who it is. I am not surprised at all either. I just find it classless and tacky.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 18, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> I know exactly who it is. I am not surprised at all either. I just find it classless and tacky.



I'd like to stay out of this bit I've repped for Johnny for years. His stock is great and all, and yea his comment on this thread advertising wasn't a smart move but I'm not surprised judging by their history. I'm pretty sure Johnny never took or will take deposits, and that's one thing I appreciate. 

On a side note, I doubt any of the gu's you all received this week were extremes, no way to prove that I'm right but I find it hard to believe. At least you got something. I guess.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 18, 2012)

I actually think they were "extremes", because I'm almost 100% sure Bobby did not produce any regular black and whites this year. It's possible that he purchased these from someone else but I think he may have just had a late clutch of "extremes". Just on a side note, the remark about deposits was sarcasm due to the fact that it was a total Bobby move bragging about how his stock is the best etc.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 18, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> I actually think they were "extremes", because I'm almost 100% sure Bobby did not produce any regular black and whites this year. It's possible that he purchased these from someone else but I think he may have just had a late clutch of "extremes". Just on a side note, the remark about deposits was sarcasm due to the fact that it was a total Bobby move bragging about how his stock is the best etc.



Ah, sorry I misunderstood.


----------



## Chaddaniel (Oct 18, 2012)

Could I get some advice, if y'all's baby tegu was dragging his back legs, what would your first step be in trying to recover the health of the tegu, I was thinking some calcium but what is a good supplement because all I know is bobby hills instructions but I'm done with that lying sack of (poop) 
I really want to help him out and give him a good home because alot of people would just kill it, he is our only reptile and my wife already loves him, and I didn't want that to happen because he won't eat and if he dies ...OH BOY!!! We named him "beetle juice" because that's my wife and daughters favorite movie and they are both black and white


----------



## KABIKANO (Oct 18, 2012)

I'll talk to you later brother.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 18, 2012)

I would give him a lot of calcium. I suggest UVB lighting and if it still warm where you live some natural sunlight. A vet appointment would be beneficial and would be the first thing I would do.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 18, 2012)

Chaddaniel said:


> Could I get some advice, if y'all's baby tegu was dragging his back legs, what would your first step be in trying to recover the health of the tegu, I was thinking some calcium but what is a good supplement because all I know is bobby hills instructions but I'm done with that lying sack of (poop)
> I really want to help him out and give him a good home because alot of people would just kill it, he is our only reptile and my wife already loves him, and I didn't want that to happen because he won't eat and if he dies ...OH BOY!!! We named him "beetle juice" because that's my wife and daughters favorite movie and they are both black and white



_A Vet appointment to find out what's really going on with it (there are none here) and start your own thread._
_Extremes, b&w, bird, dog or what ever they can very well be just that, late clutch or not. As if mother nature does everything on schedule and according to plan. Or anyone has even a clue exactly how many clutches he produces and was expecting. Seriously,.. give it some time before you jump to conclusions and rain on other peoples parade. 

Until proven other wise let them be happy with what they finally have and been waiting for._


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Definitely do calcium and cod liver oil and make sure uvb is on him...this will take care of possible mbd. Our beardie almost near deaths door made full recovery from this. I also used a syringe ( without needle) to get electrolytes into her daily...also put drops of electrolyte in misting bottle since they absorb through skin as well...if there's no improvement then could be some kind of genetic defect or other problem....hope it gets better.I have done much rescue work from reptiles to amphibians to bats, birds, etc....and the 'abnormal ' ones were always dear to my heart.had a 3-legged cat for 16yrs...r.i.p."spot " <3

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chaddaniel (Oct 19, 2012)

I should be happy I paid for a crippled tegu....and had to wait forever .... I really do hope everybody gets a better deal than I did, I'm gonna make the situation the best I can, because he won't do nothing about it, I've called him and he won't answer, and each day I'm with him, Im lovin this little guy more and more


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 19, 2012)

Chaddaniel said:


> I should be happy I paid for a crippled tegu....and had to wait forever .... I really do hope everybody gets a better deal than I did, I'm gonna make the situation the best I can, because he won't do nothing about it, I've called him and he won't answer, and each day I'm with him, Im lovin this little guy more and more


Your doing a great thing man<3


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Oct 19, 2012)

Man i hope karma gets bobby back for what he did to everyone. and on a side note I am going to pick up my new little tegu at Coldblooded pets


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 19, 2012)

Jeremyxb12 said:


> Man i hope karma gets bobby back for what he did to everyone. and on a side note I am going to pick up my new little tegu at Coldblooded pets


Congrats man, good luck...


Natural sun. Lol


----------



## james.w (Oct 19, 2012)

TeguBlake- is he on the other side of a window from the sun or outside in a glass tank?


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 19, 2012)

james.w said:


> TeguBlake- is he on the other side of a window from the sun or outside in a glass tank?



in his cage, lol he gets sun 10 to 1 in his cage


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 19, 2012)

TeguBlake said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > TeguBlake- is he on the other side of a window from the sun or outside in a glass tank?
> ...



The glass from the cage prevent the UV rays from the sun getting through to the tegu so he's not getting any "natural sun" at all if he's in his tank. It has to b unfiltered sunlight to actually get the UV rays.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh well, she likes it


----------



## james.w (Oct 19, 2012)

How do you know she likes it? Is the tank outside or inside when she is getting "natural sun"


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 19, 2012)

If the tank is outside, I'd stop doing that. A glass tank outdoors in sunlight is like an oven and cooks whatever is inside.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 19, 2012)

No it's inside, she's not ready for that


----------



## james.w (Oct 19, 2012)

Then she is getting zero benefit from the sun.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 19, 2012)

james.w said:


> Then she is getting zero benefit from the sun.



Best way to put it.


----------



## k1ngph1l (Oct 19, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > Then she is getting zero benefit from the sun.
> ...



Even if there is no benefit from the sun in terms of UV, it is still providing some warmth. Just give the guy a break


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 19, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > Then she is getting zero benefit from the sun.
> ...



Really guys? I know uv can't travel trough the cage just cool that she is in the natural light? I have the right lighting and heat I'm not stupid. You guys need to stop be littleing people.


----------



## james.w (Oct 19, 2012)

I was trying to help as you should be able to tell from my questions. I am not belittling anyone.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 19, 2012)

Wasn't belittling anyone, I was just saying that he/she isn't benefiting from it. If you thought that was belittling then I'd hate to see what your reaction would be had you been belittled for real.


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't think anyone is trying to be rude.
One downside to communicating online is the lack of emotion. These members have all been here for a while and from what I've seen, offer the best advice they can. They just want to see your tegu be the best it can be.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh good lord...haha.  I understood what he was saying...he has uvb in the cage but when the natural sunlight comes into the house the tegu likes it.my tegu niles sleeps on me every morning and when the sunlight comes in the window onto me my 2 little dogs and niles all gravitate towards the sunbeams cuz they feel warm and snuggly and happy.nope, no other health benefits other than happy time with the ones they love  <3

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chaddaniel (Oct 20, 2012)

The few times I've been on forums I've noticed alot of people just get on here to be rude and not help each other , like people correct spelling and bicker back and forth about non sence,,, just looking for something to argue with people about, that's why alot of people stay away from these forums because there will always be somebody trying to start crap for no reason,,, I'm not saying anyone individually but it's very sad that people have to have the biker in there life to feel like they exist....we should all just get along,,,,


----------



## Melissa (Oct 20, 2012)

Chad is there any change in your baby? Ours is still just wanting to sleep and not eat maybe its gonna hibernate now?? IDK lol


----------



## Chaddaniel (Oct 20, 2012)

Well he is mean as hell Now lol, still drags his legs but he is moving alot faster and tries biting everytime I try to touch him,, but he won't eat, I put a scrambled eggs and he ate one bite viciously and then went to sleep.. Lol


----------



## Chaddaniel (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey we changed his name because it was confusing my 3 year old, she kept saying he isn't beetle juice, beetle juice is in the tv,,, so my wife and I came up with lieutenant Dan, it fits him I guess, cranky and can't walk ,,, but we love him


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Oct 20, 2012)

Forrest Gump huh? lol well hopefully he will recover and wont be cranky


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 20, 2012)

Sorry guys for being sensitive, just havering a ruff week, I love all you guys, and you all really are helping me glad to have so many people here for me.


----------



## Teguman0301 (Oct 20, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> For the record, I still think Bobby's a terrible businessman. However, I think that the business tactics of one "Teguman0301" are questionable. Launching personal attacks at your competition is never good. I don't see other breeders trashing him to try and pick up customers. It's sad what the reptile industry is becoming. I will always choose the breeders who let their animals and customer service show the quality of their business than those who run around talking about how their stock is the best and they're better than others. I'd like some proof to back up these claims. I really don't think there is a "best" or "worst" type of Chacoan. I hope that you will read this and reconsider your business strategies Teguman0301.


 I only meant that to help the people out there. I am not trying at all to push my stock on anyone.My reputation is what I care about..I am sorry if I have disappointed anyone..



Teguman0301 said:


> TegusRawsome80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the record, I still think Bobby's a terrible businessman. However, I think that the business tactics of one "Teguman0301" are questionable. Launching personal attacks at your competition is never good. I don't see other breeders trashing him to try and pick up customers. It's sad what the reptile industry is becoming. I will always choose the breeders who let their animals and customer service show the quality of their business than those who run around talking about how their stock is the best and they're better than others. I'd like some proof to back up these claims. I really don't think there is a "best" or "worst" type of Chacoan. I hope that you will read this and reconsider your business strategies Teguman0301.
> ...


 By the way, I don't accept deposits, never have. That is not the way i do business.



Teguman0301 said:


> TegusRawsome80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the record, I still think Bobby's a terrible businessman. However, I think that the business tactics of one "Teguman0301" are questionable. Launching personal attacks at your competition is never good. I don't see other breeders trashing him to try and pick up customers. It's sad what the reptile industry is becoming. I will always choose the breeders who let their animals and customer service show the quality of their business than those who run around talking about how their stock is the best and they're better than others. I'd like some proof to back up these claims. I really don't think there is a "best" or "worst" type of Chacoan. I hope that you will read this and reconsider your business strategies Teguman0301.
> ...


 To everyone on this on this forum: I have and always support and help people whether they buy a Tegu from me or not. I get calls all hours and answer every one of them. I meant that in no way to be bad, it just gets me mad when I see what is happening! Again, sorry if I over did it with my comments.



Teguman0301 said:


> TegusRawsome80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the record, I still think Bobby's a terrible businessman. However, I think that the business tactics of one "Teguman0301" are questionable. Launching personal attacks at your competition is never good. I don't see other breeders trashing him to try and pick up customers. It's sad what the reptile industry is becoming. I will always choose the breeders who let their animals and customer service show the quality of their business than those who run around talking about how their stock is the best and they're better than others. I'd like some proof to back up these claims. I really don't think there is a "best" or "worst" type of Chacoan. I hope that you will read this and reconsider your business strategies Teguman0301.
> ...


 Please don't take what I said to be a way to push my tegus. Its just that I get calls and emails every day from people who have had these problems. I just wanted to put a warning out there , but I guess that it should be none of my business? I take pride in what I do and always want to treat people the way I want to be treated. We all go through bad times in life and I would support anyone, including Bobby. Bobby is a friend and always will be. That is not at all how I meant it.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 20, 2012)

i understand, i dont think you said anything wrong just stated facts, and your opinion, isnt that what this web site is for?


----------



## Teguman0301 (Oct 20, 2012)

TeguBlake said:


> i understand, i dont think you said anything wrong just stated facts, and your opinion, isnt that what this web site is for?


 Yes, thats what this website is for, to help people..I am not sure why Tegusawesome80 had such a problem with it, but i offer apologies if it came across wrong.


----------



## DavidRosi (Oct 21, 2012)

Forums are made up of 3 different types of people. 
1. The Professional; the guy that knows everything about anything and his word is final, that's it. Being wrong is not a possible outcome. 

2. The Troll; the guy that bickers, whines and causes friction for no apparent reason other than to try and deflate his own self-loathing. 

3. Everyone Else ! And thankfully a large percentage of people on this forum are helpful, kind and know their stuff ! 

Being part of it all has been a huge help with bringing up and very healthy and happy Colombian 

On another note; I'm glad people are starting to get tegus through from mister bobby... And for the ones still waiting; I wish you all the best for receiving yours. 

Love not war guys.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Oct 21, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> TegusRawsome80 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously. That's an immense size difference. I suggest immediate removal of the smaller tegu.
> ...



I had a baby extreme housed with a Columbian that was way larger. Not one issue. Six months. Not one problem.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 21, 2012)

Teguman0301 said:


> TegusRawsome80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the record, I still think Bobby's a terrible businessman. However, I think that the business tactics of one "Teguman0301" are questionable. Launching personal attacks at your competition is never good. I don't see other breeders trashing him to try and pick up customers. It's sad what the reptile industry is becoming. I will always choose the breeders who let their animals and customer service show the quality of their business than those who run around talking about how their stock is the best and they're better than others. I'd like some proof to back up these claims. I really don't think there is a "best" or "worst" type of Chacoan. I hope that you will read this and reconsider your business strategies Teguman0301.
> ...



"I hate to say this, but they are not Tegus from Bobby's stock..But I guess there will always people who still want to believe..I guarantee that all Tegus puchased from me are my stock and I have the best Chacoans that you can get. I have shipped out over 500 Tegus this year and I also guarantee that you will get your Tegu within days after ordering."
How is this not pushing your tegus? "I have the best". "I also guarantee that you will get your Tegu within days after ordering". These two statements are clear attempts to push your tegus. You are putting warnings out about your friend? Who is still your friend? This is getting confusing. And I didn't take this well because it was a clear attempt to advertise your business on a thread about someone else's. I really don't understand why you felt that was necessary.


----------



## fisheric (Oct 21, 2012)

da heck is going on in this thread?

Glad you got your tegu. Has there been any aggression between the two?


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 21, 2012)

They sleep in the same hide, eat out the same bowl, drink the same water, they both have there own rock to bask on, the only time I have seen aggression is when fed hole pray, they are in different containers on thos days. Never have had any problems tho. He loves havering the new company around had to have been boring by your self your hole life right. And they are so smart, my yearling hates any of my Luther reptiles, ex specially my dragon, but knew my baby giant was one of him at first lick lol it's funny watching her (baby) follow big boy around. Like they are best friends when I open the cage she runs straight to him, just hope one day he dosnt get defenceive over her and hiss at me or something crazy.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 22, 2012)

I think ours is hibernating, he has not ate since we got him and hasn't even been coming out at all. But he is so little kind of worries me ugh...


----------



## Kym123089 (Oct 22, 2012)

It took Donatello a couple weeks but after starting eating he hasn't slowed down!


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 22, 2012)

Mine is out from 12 to 7 and eats good just really skittish to my hand:/


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 22, 2012)

Blake, can we get some more pics, ie close ups?


----------



## Dana C (Oct 22, 2012)

Melissa said:


> I think ours is hibernating, he has not ate since we got him and hasn't even been coming out at all. But he is so little kind of worries me ugh...



If you are really worried, it won't hurt to gently uncover him to check on his well being. He may be out and about after. Offer some food which he may or may not eat before head back down.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 22, 2012)

Well while I was gone today my husband came home and Mojo was out! so he offered him some food and he ate not sure how much but YAY lol


----------



## Chaddaniel (Oct 22, 2012)

Luitenant Dan still hasn't eaten and he just bites nonstop


And still dragging his legs


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 22, 2012)

What did your little guy eat



Chaddaniel said:


> Luitenant Dan still hasn't eaten and he just bites nonstop
> 
> 
> And still dragging his legs





I hope he starts to eat


----------



## Teguman0301 (Oct 22, 2012)

armywife said:


> TegusRawsome80 said:
> 
> 
> > Teguman0301 said:
> ...


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 23, 2012)

It is sort of like "ambulance chasing". It is just not considered appropriate to all people. The better choice is to start a thread of your own advertise your own stock for sale.


----------



## Teguman0301 (Oct 23, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> It is sort of like "ambulance chasing". It is just not considered appropriate to all people. The better choice is to start a thread of your own advertise your own stock for sale.


 I understand. Thanks for the help!


----------



## MrNiceGuy736u (Oct 23, 2012)

I think my extreme broke 12 inches. How do your tegus size up?


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 23, 2012)

He's at 9 inches


----------



## Steven. (Oct 23, 2012)

MrNiceGuy736u said:


> I think my extreme broke 12 inches. How do your tegus size up?



That sounds about rite, just got a 3 month old exteme and he's about 16-19 inches...



TeguBlake said:


> He's at 9 inches



9 inches to me seem a bit small. Unless it was just born, maybe 1-2 weeks. Please correct me if im wrong, but i think extremes are born that size. B&w however, could be that size in about a month or so..


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 24, 2012)

Mine is still green


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 24, 2012)

You think Black and Whites and Extremes are born with a months worth of size difference? Although I haven't seen either at hatching size I find this highly unlikely.


----------



## Steven. (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: RE: Bobby hill came through!*



TegusRawsome80 said:


> You think Black and Whites and Extremes are born with a months worth of size difference? Although I haven't seen either at hatching size I find this highly unlikely.



9 inches for an extreme?.. Come on.. That has to be a fresh baby.. Rite outta the egg.. These guys are hitting 24+ inches in 3 months.. No black and white even comes close to that. But since he still has some green on his head.. He might just be fresh outta the egg.. Like i said.. Black and whites are smaller babies that extremes.. And they grow slower overall...

sent from my phone to your eyes



TeguBlake said:


> Mine is still green



I would love to see some pics sir.. I enjoy those little green heads.. I miss waking up to seeing a little green head under the basking light.. Treasure while you can my friend.

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 24, 2012)

My Black and White that I raised from a hatchling was 4+ feet within a year. I suppose that's not possible though because it's not an "extreme", which by the way are a locality of BLACK AND WHITES. Obviously it's a fresh baby, it's still green. How many baby extremes and black and whites have you hatched? You're crazy if you think they grow slower. Exactly how much experience raising tegus do you have? My Black and White that I raised matched or beat the growth rates of the extremes you are speaking of. I wish I'd kept a log.


----------



## james.w (Oct 24, 2012)

They are the same species, they aren't going to differ in size that much as hatchlings or when full grown. Some black & whites get huge and some "extremes" get huge.


----------



## Steven. (Oct 25, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> My Black and White that I raised from a hatchling was 4+ feet within a year. I suppose that's not possible though because it's not an "extreme", which by the way are a locality of BLACK AND WHITES. Obviously it's a fresh baby, it's still green. How many baby extremes and black and whites have you hatched? You're crazy if you think they grow slower. Exactly how much experience raising tegus do you have? My Black and White that I raised matched or beat the growth rates of the extremes you are speaking of. I wish I'd kept a log.



Wow 4+ feet uh.. that must have been some year for you.lol. I never hatched any tegus, never said i did as for experience, i've had enough... Listen i'm not here to start anything with you, you seem like you doing a wonderful job at it just by yourself... I just simply believe that extremes grow faster than b&w, that all. Its a personal opinion based on what i've seen on this forum and many others. Sometimes they do, sometimes they dont.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 25, 2012)

When I bought niles he was around 17 inches already.(on 9/11). The green on his head was all gone except for some places near his nose,and it was dull not bright green.on 9/18 he was 18in. On 9/27 he was 18 1/2in. I haven't measured again yet...but I was told he was an argentine blk and wht normal. Just some input on color and growth rate for comparison.I was told around 2 months they lose the green head as well. I like hearing the input from other fellow tegu 'parents ' and find it helpful as this is my first tegu.hope everyone can get along and just remember it's better to be respectful to each other even in times of disagreement 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Oct 25, 2012)

not trying to start anything but just wanted to say this but this thread is way off topic and i think it needs to be locked. too many people are badgering each other


----------



## apocalypse910 (Oct 25, 2012)

Just for reference- this is my extreme from the first clutch of the season. I believe he was just over two weeks old when shipped. 


http://i.imgur.com/rW5F1.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/HEp6c.jpg

Leaving this as a link because I broke the editor's Javascript



Jeremyxb12 said:


> not trying to start anything but just wanted to say this but this thread is way off topic and i think it needs to be locked. too many people are badgering each other



We're all adults here. It seems to me that the arguing stopped short of hostility, and this is an important discussion. I think there is room for disagreement here - and preventing reasonable debate is frustrating for all parties.


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 25, 2012)

I think the thread is fine. Disagreeing opinions were shared, it is back on track discussing TeguBlake's tegu. No blood, no foul.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 25, 2012)

Extremes are only a locality of black and whites, this they are black and whites. I've seen b&w's that have grown larger than extremes. My b&w Bruce reached 59in before I sold my stock off. Ill try and get some pics up.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 25, 2012)

apocalypse910, Mine we just got over a week ago looks just like the pics you posted now. I think ours is hibernating though  he has only come out and ate 1x the entire time I have had him.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 25, 2012)

Mine comes out everyday at 9 and stayes out until 730, and that's when I turn out the lights. Funny because she will watch me trough her glass like I'm crazy for about 30 min for turning out the light lol


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: RE: Bobby hill came through!*



TeguBlake said:


> Mine comes out everyday at 9 and stayes out until 730, and that's when I turn out the lights. Funny because she will watch me trough her glass like I'm crazy for about 30 min for turning out the light lol



Lol that's funny Godzilla comes out at 730am and goes in between 6 and 8pm

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Melissa (Oct 27, 2012)

Mine came out today but wouldn't eat but he usually is not even out =\


----------



## Chaddaniel (Oct 28, 2012)

Melissa said:


> Mine came out today but wouldn't eat but he usually is not even out =\



Mine is the same way Melissa, he hasn't ate anything either but he has drank some water and he moves his rear left leg now and when I try to pick him up he bites and whips like crazy,,,, way better than from the video,, good luck with yours


----------



## tommylee22 (Oct 29, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> Extremes are only a locality of black and whites, this they are black and whites. I've seen b&w's that have grown larger than extremes. My b&w Bruce reached 59in before I sold my stock off. Ill try and get some pics up.



I have no experiance with the regular B&W's but My extreme is 3feet at 4.5 months FYI. He came to me at 12in and was 14 in his first week. See "Biggins Thread" for photos and info.


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 29, 2012)

Biggin is a monster lol

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol so... To all that said my little tegu couldn't be caged with my yearling male.. Lol my baby is now 25 inches with is exactly the same size as my yearling lol. Extream giants grow so fast! I got her at 8.25 inches and now after 3 months is a big 25 inches. And she is only 4.75 months old!


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 13, 2013)

Good growing but watch for stress and aggression

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jan 13, 2013)

Your yearlings only 25 inches? That seems rather small.


----------



## james.w (Jan 13, 2013)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> Your yearlings only 25 inches? That seems rather small.



My thought exactly. Maybe the smaller one is stressing the yearlong??


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 13, 2013)

Hell he sleeps his life away and I haven't seen any aggression at all they just chill. Lol my yearling normal hibernated 7 months last year. And he's been under since early November this year lol.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jan 13, 2013)

So by yearling you mean a year and a half? Since I doubt he was born in January? How much do you feed them?


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah lol and I feed them mice twice a week and turkey/ liver , eggs, turkey hearts, fish and all that good stuff in a dissent portion every day.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jan 13, 2013)

Well the "yearling" is undersized in my opinion. 25 inches at 1.5 years is really really not good.


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 13, 2013)

I do agree with you. Just he has no health issues.


----------



## james.w (Jan 13, 2013)

TeguBlake said:


> I do agree with you. Just he has no health issues.



How do you know this?


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 14, 2013)

I took him to our local exotic pet vet.


----------



## james.w (Jan 14, 2013)

Did they do xrays and blood tests??


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jan 14, 2013)

He could also be stressed from the cohabitation you are practicing with your other tegu.


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 14, 2013)

They did both yes. And they said he was fine. They did say he might have been a wild tegu because of his parasites when I got him. But he is clean now that was when I first got him.


----------

